# What Percent Gay Are You?



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

I deliberated for a few minutes before voting. I said zero based on past and current experience, but obviously it's impossible to predict the future. I _might_ be attracted to a woman one day, which would make me something above zero percent. It also seems unlikely to me that I am truly _one hundred percent_ heterosexual but that is how it feels.

I just do not find other women attractive. I like women, I have close friendships with women, but they're lacking what I desire in a romantic/sexual partner. I like really masculine men. Muscular, hairy, beards, deep voices. Donno why.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

I did not answer because there was not an option for "50 - 50√(-3)"%

... Yes, that is where asexual/aromantic virgin falls on the number line from 0% to 100%


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

I chose 1-10%

I consider myself heterosexual, but _c'mon,_ there's a little ****** in everybody.
(Imagine the latter part said in Milo Yiannopoulos' voice)


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

0%. I have no interest in an encounter with someone of the same sex.


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd say 95%. I have to admit that sometimes I find other men attractive, but just sometimes.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol. I was hoping there would be a test for this that I could take.

I'll go with 35%. I'm asexual, so having sexual intercourse with either a man or a woman is equally repulsive. I am mostly heteromantic. While I don't really have a desire to date people of my same sex, if a particularly hot one asked me out I sure as hell would not say no. I get aesthetically attracted to both sexes equally, and a lot.


----------



## greye (May 25, 2017)

Jaune Valjaune said:


> Lol. I was hoping there would be a test for this that I could take.



that's a good idea! i should make a sarcastic/comedy test for it


----------



## Ride (Jun 30, 2016)

100% 

Ain't no way in hell I'm even kissing a girl let alone touch a vagina.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

1-10%

There was one time when I felt attracted to a woman. She was in this weird middle area of simply looking nice aesthetically and being turned on by her. 

But overall I hate vaginas. The thought of doing anything sexual with someone else's vagina grosses me out. They're all wet and they look weird.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Could I be negative gay? I had a half-night stand with a woman, didn't like it and have been turned off ever since.


----------



## greye (May 25, 2017)

ponpiri said:


> Could I be negative gay? I had a half-night stand with a woman, didn't like it and have been turned off ever since.


what did she do to turn you off from all women forever?


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

greye said:


> You're supposed to create your own criteria and then explain. That's the point, is that sexuality is so subjective that everybody has a different reasoning to define their own.





greye said:


> that's a good idea! i should make a sarcastic/comedy test for it


Well according to the more objective definition (sexual attraction, interest etc) I guess 0? 

But according to this amazingly accurate internet test, 38%.  
Gay-Test.com - The Gay Test - How Gay Are You?

I can't imagine ever bringing myself to do something sexual with a guy. I have definitely given thought to it, mostly because when people say they are 100% hetero it kinda sounds suspicious, and I applied that to myself as well, lol. The limit of my imagination here is I might be willing to kiss a guy if I was an actor and had to play a gay role (no genital stuff, the thought of that is nauseating). 

But I'm not an actor and that's completely hypothetical. I imagine it being very mechanical, and like one of those things you have to do because it's part of the job, but this is the career you chose so you're okay with doing it (like other mechanical job things). I've always found it mind boggling that straight people do "gay for pay" porn though, or anything else beyond kissing. 



BlackDog said:


> I deliberated for a few minutes before voting. I said zero based on past and current experience, but obviously it's impossible to predict the future. I _might_ be attracted to a woman one day, which would make me something above zero percent. It also seems unlikely to me that I am truly _one hundred percent_ heterosexual but that is how it feels.


You know, I've considered before that some people mistakenly view sexual orientation labels as prescriptive rather than descriptive, which is why they either become averse to "labeling themselves", or try way too hard to rigidly fit into the definition (the former is probably more common among gay/LGBT people, and the latter among straight people). 

But when it comes down to it, labeling sexual preference is just an inference based on experience, so there is always some slight chance that the "label" is wrong.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

You are 30% gay
You're definitely not gay, but you could be a little straighter if ya know what I mean darling.​
Well, okay then... :laughing:


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Wolf said:


> You are 30% gay
> You're definitely not gay, but you could be a little straighter if ya know what I mean darling.​
> Well, okay then... :laughing:


I win by 8 gay points, which apparently levels you up to taking peeks in the locker room. lol.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

greye said:


> what did she do to turn you off from all women forever?


She didn't wash, that's what she did. The experience was slightly traumatizing.... enough to where I've become adamant on cleanliness and wouldn't allow a dude's face anywhere near my nether-regions for a long time. :dry:

I wasn't attracted to women before then, or her really. I was just super curious and now, not so much.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Whatever percent Oberyn Martell is.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Librarylady said:


> 100% (I don't know how you'd get any higher, lol)





greye said:


> Interesting. You wouldn't be willing to do one crazy night with a dude?





Little Lady said:


> I checked 91-99% and would consider myself 95% gay.





Introvertia said:


> I chose 71-80%
> 
> I prefer women but feel strongly attracted to certain men.





Ochi96 said:


> I'd say 95%. I have to admit that sometimes I find other men attractive, but just sometimes.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't even have female friends. I kinda don't get along with girls. I never knew what to talk about even though I'm pretty much a girlie girl that likes nice things fashion interior design and so on. The few people I could really talk to in all of my years alive were all guys so well I never will understand how a woman can be with a woman. I mean I know it works and like some lesbian couples on TV but personally in real life I can't understand because I never got along well with females. Therefor I rated myself 0.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I'll clarify my answer a bit more as others did for theirs.

I voted 100% since I've always considered myself a six on the kinsey scale. I have never pictured myself kissing or sleeping with a man, and the thought honestly kind of repulses me, in the same way many straight men feel repulsed by it. I also do not find men to be aesthetically attractive. Sometimes I get creeped out seeing men walking around in shorts and tank tops because the visible body hair is such a turn off for me. I just don't find anything appealing about the male form. 

So 100% for me in regards to the sexual attraction/willingness to engage in definition.

I didn't vote over 100% because I'm also not a stereotypical gay person. I like to wear girly clothes, and being ISTJ makes it so you're pretty private and conservative in a lot of matters. I would imagine a 110% to be super flamboyant and be bleeding rainbows or something. lol Not my style.


----------



## Amphoteric (Nov 7, 2014)

It's difficult for me to quantify my attraction to men in percentage, but probably 51-60%.

I am attracted to both men and women, but I find myself more physically attracted to men even though I would prefer to be in a relationship with a woman, I think.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't think I'm 0% anything, but I'm not more than 10% on this. I just can't bring myself to feel worked up the way I can for a woman over a man, but maybe I've just never met the right man. I don't know how much of it is social/gender conditioning, so I left myself a 10% window.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

just because I let a catholic priest suck my atheist dick doesn't make me gay, does it?


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

vinniebobmurderpants said:


> just because I let a catholic priest suck my atheist dick doesn't make me gay, does it?


No, you're not gay. 

It's just that you enjoyed Sunday school more than the rest of us.


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

11-20. For some reason the heart chakra doesn't go that way. It could only be lust, and most guys, and even most people aren't remotely attractive.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

0%. Not only am I _*not*_ attracted to men, but I often sometimes find them repulsive.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I don't buy into the sexuality being a spectrum thing, you're either attracted to a gender or you're not. If you're at all sexually attracted to the same gender then by definition you're not straight. If you're bi then I guess you can have a preference for one gender over the other but yeah, I don't think that's what's being asked.
My answer is that I'm straight.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I chose 11-20. I don't remember having any sexual feelings towards women, but if it were a matter of choice I'd like to be gay. I find women generally more attractive and tend to prefer their company.


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

I have chosen 21-30. Even though I adore men and I prefer their company, I can see myself being attracted to some women. On the other hand, I have never fallen in love with a woman and I assume that will never happen because they don't attract me "mentally". I mean, I have never experienced neither an intellectual nor an emotional connection with a woman.


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

Mone said:


> I have chosen 21-30. Even though I adore men and I prefer their company, I can see myself being attracted to some women. On the other hand, I have never fallen in love with a woman and I assume that will never happen because they don't attract me "mentally". I mean, I have never experienced neither an intellectual nor an emotional connection with a woman.


Love has nothing to do with sexuality. EVERYONE WHO THINKS THAT IS A HYPOCRITE. I personally have my lover AND I have my sex objects. I don't have sex with my lovers and don't have any feelings towards my sex objects. This is the true from of existence.


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

Mister Bimbo said:


> Love has nothing to do with sexuality. EVERYONE WHO THINKS THAT IS A HYPOCRITE. I personally have my lover AND I have my sex objects. I don't have sex with my lovers and don't have any feelings towards my sex objects. This is the true from of existence.


I have never said the opposite. However, in my opinion, sex with somebody I have feelings for is sex on a "higher level", therefore it could do have something to do with sexuality.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

There is no percentage of your sexual orientation. It is either you are or you're not. I'm asexual by the way.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

I am only sexually attracted to men so 0%. If this changes I will reevaluate.


----------

